# The new Toro Powermax HD 928 OAE. Can they really eat up 22" of snow non stop in 1st speed?



## Toro-J (Apr 11, 2019)

I have been considering the Toro 928 OAE #388840 snow blower for awhile now. I've been seeing many videos showing that the 928 can do this. Is there anyone here on this forum own one of these Toro's and having accomplishing this feat?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i'll be finding out in the am with a 928 since the reports for where i'm at are saying 24 plus .real world i have with a 824 toro ,stayed in first gear and slowly had it eat the piles


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

My Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO did 24" in 1st no problem last winter, I imagine the Toro 928 will as well.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i just blew though a 3 foot high eod issue had to move slowly rocking it up and down from the bars on the first cut till i got the first pass out than took 1/2 bucket cuts across the driveways 20 feet wide cutting from the street in, the rest of the work was cutting though 18 inches dead on into, the motor never even slowed down 
it's all powder so what it threw is a good 20 feet away on the lawn


----------



## Toro-J (Apr 11, 2019)

Ziggy65 said:


> My Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO did 24" in 1st no problem last winter, I imagine the Toro 928 will as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive Ziggy65!


----------



## Toro-J (Apr 11, 2019)

captchas said:


> i just blew though a 3 foot high eod issue had to move slowly rocking it up and down from the bars on the first cut till i got the first pass out than took 1/2 bucket cuts across the driveways 20 feet wide cutting from the street in, the rest of the work was cutting though 18 inches dead on into, the motor never even slowed down
> it's all powder so what it threw is a good 20 feet away on the lawn


Sounds like winner! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

captchas said:


> i just blew though a 3 foot high eod issue had to move slowly rocking it up and down from the bars on the first cut till i got the first pass out than took 1/2 bucket cuts across the driveways 20 feet wide cutting from the street in, the rest of the work was cutting though 18 inches dead on into, the motor never even slowed down
> it's all powder so what it threw is a good 20 feet away on the lawn


Was that with the Toro 928 or or the 824?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

PlOM said:


> Was that with the Toro 928 or or the 824?


928ohxe 38801 powermax


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My Yard-Man 7101 eats through anything I give it effortlessly ...


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Probably even a leg or two also.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Most definitely ... this machine is not for the faint of heart ...


----------



## Toro-J (Apr 11, 2019)

oneacer said:


> Most definitely ... this machine is not for the faint of heart ...


I believe it, you can't beat them ol timers for their use!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, they had one purpose back then, remove snow quickly and efficiently, ... damn any safety ...


----------



## Niro (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi a coworker is selling a toro 928 used about 5 times and 4 years old. He wants $900 is that fair?


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Niro said:


> Hi a coworker is selling a toro 928 used about 5 times and 4 years old. He wants $900 is that fair?


/Buy it , , before its gone.. I would.

Why does he say he is selling it?


----------



## Niro (Dec 17, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> /Buy it , , before its gone.. I would.
> 
> Why does he say he is selling it?


He is selling his house and downsizing to a home that doesn't have much of a driveway and no garage.

I have a 200ft gravel driveway and two car garage. Blacktop carport area . New its $1400. I thought used it would be cheaper but its likely what is need.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Niro said:


> He is selling his house and downsizing to a home that doesn't have much of a driveway and no garage.
> 
> I have a 200ft gravel driveway and two car garage. Blacktop carport area . New its $1400. I thought used it would be cheaper but its likely what is need.


I just bought one new last month the last in local stores. They are out of stock in our area. I'd have to drive 150 miles round trip to get another. I got a Veteran's Day discount but still was $1,328 with tax out the door.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Husqy-J said:


> I have been considering the Toro 928 OAE #388840 snow blower for awhile now. I've been seeing many videos showing that the 928 can do this. Is there anyone here on this forum own one of these Toro's and having accomplishing this feat?


No reason why it shouldn't.

Here is video proof . . . It doesn't seem like a marketing flick. Maybe you can reach out to the guy who posted it.


----------



## Toro-J (Apr 11, 2019)

tpenfield said:


> No reason why it shouldn't.
> 
> Here is video proof . . . It doesn't seem like a marketing flick. Maybe you can reach out to the guy who posted it.


I seen this video a few weeks ago, it opened my eyes to deciding on the Toro PowerMax HD 928. 

Living out in the open with flat farm fields on all three sides of me, alot of snow gets driven accross my property, averaging 2 feet when it doesn't snow, 3-4 feet when it does, the W/NW/NE/E winds can pile up the snow real fast. Snow fences help some.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Husqy-J said:


> I seen this video a few weeks ago, it opened my eyes to deciding on the Toro PowerMax HD 928.
> 
> Living out in the open with flat farm fields on all three sides of me, alot of snow gets driven accross my property, averaging 2 feet when it doesn't snow, 3-4 feet when it does, the W/NW/NE/E winds can pile up the snow real fast. Snow fences help some.


If you might need something a bit more. . . check out the Toro 1030 next size up with 320cc engine, hand warmers and more.

It was only $100 more when I bought my 928. Just bigger than I needed. The 928 is huge for me.


----------



## Toro-J (Apr 11, 2019)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> If you might need something a bit more. . . check out the Toro 1030 next size up with 320cc engine, hand warmers and more.
> 
> It was only $100 more when I bought my 928. Just bigger than I needed. The 928 is huge for me.


Your right about stepping up to the 1030, but I would rather stick to a 28", 9hp feels about right for a 28", 10hp would be perfect for 28" if it was still available in the OAE's series. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

or you could do like i did to my 928.turned the 26? cc motor into a 305 cc. you need a block, piston, ring set gasket kit and camshaft since the 10 has more lift you wind up with a big bore kit for a 9 hp which changes the bore from 75 mm to 80mm all the other parts share numbers
21-0442 CRANKCASE 1 $222.66
121-0333 PISTON 1 $35.50
121-0238 PISTON RING SET, 1 $15.88
121-0358 SEAL AND GASKET KIT 1 $52.46
121-0243 CAMSHAFT ASM 1 $63.60
prices came from sepw and are toro part numbers


----------



## Toro-J (Apr 11, 2019)

captchas said:


> or you could do like i did to my 928.turned the 26? cc motor into a 305 cc. you need a block, piston, ring set gasket kit and camshaft since the 10 has more lift you wind up with a big bore kit for a 9 hp which changes the bore from 75 mm to 80mm all the other parts share numbers
> 21-0442 CRANKCASE 1 $222.66
> 121-0333 PISTON 1 $35.50
> 121-0238 PISTON RING SET, 1 $15.88
> ...


Sounds interesting, thanks for throwing that in.💪


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

same engine family they share the head assembly crankshaft con rod side cover seals and other parts. the bore is bigger by 5mm as is the piston and ring set and head gasket a bigger lift cam


----------

